# Smoking in Dubai



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

hello again,

what's the situation in dubai with regards to smoking?

i'm a non smoker, I hate the smell and will go to lengths to avoid people smoking. In NSW they have banned smoking indoors - pubs clubs etc - Is there any sign of this happening in Dubai? Is it simply going to be unavoidable? Do people smoke in offices, shopping centres, clubs, hotels, etc etc?

cheers !


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

For a non smoker you'll be fine. I think things depend on the building you are in. My company's Dubai office is non smoking, but people do in the stairwell. So when I decided to run the 16 flights to the office I paid a price around the 12th floor. For me when it's done outdoors it's fine, but inside and my throat burns up.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All shopping malls are non-smoking as are most restaurants and many bars.

No need to fret about it.


-


----------



## dubailocal (May 1, 2008)

There are certain places to smoke "Shisha" but all the public restaurants, hotels will only allow you to smoke in certain areas. As non smoker don't worry.


----------

